# (VIDEO) Swarm arrival - placed bait hive out on 7-13.....swarm arrived 7-14



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

*I just placed this bait hive in my back yard on 7-13. The swarm arrived on 7-14, the very next day!

I've never seen results that quickly. As some of you know, you can sometimes wait years to catch a swarm.*


----------



## Huntingstoneboy (Feb 10, 2013)

Great Video!:thumbsup:


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Huntingstoneboy said:


> Great Video!:thumbsup:


Thanks.

I'm about to go open up the 2nd chamber and see why there are bees in it. I may cut a hole in the separator and combine the chambers.

I'll stream it right now.

You all can watch it on your desktop at:

https://stre.am/patbeerescuer

(EDIT): STREAM NOW OVER !!!

.

.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

So I finally got around to doing a full inspection of this newly-arrived swarm.

I do not mark my queens, so I'm not an expert on what a faded dot
could possibly be. However, it looks to be white or possibly a faint
yellow.

If it's either of those colors, this queen is exceptionally old, but I have trouble believing she's THAT old.



> blue for years ending in 0 or 5, white or gray for years ending in 1 or 6, yellow for years ending in 2 or 7, red for years ending in 3 or 8, and green for years ending in 4 or 9.*


There's just no way.

I'll take a photo later if I can.

.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Some folks mark and always use the same color. I know the VA State inspector has a small bottle of Testor's white model paint that he has used for years. He requeens every year, and clips the wings. I think left for odd years, right for even. They may clean the paint off of a queen, but she isn't going to grow a wing tip back.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

Good point. I didn't even think that some people
would use the same color over and over.

But it DOES mean that I received a free gift from somebody else's
apiary.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I've been looking for a painted queen in the swarms and cutouts I have got, but I have not seen one yet. Most of my bees look like local mutts.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

shannonswyatt said:


> I've been looking for a painted queen in the swarms and cutouts I have got, but I have not seen one yet. Most of my bees look like local mutts.


Yes, same here.

This is the first time it's ever happened to me.

.


----------

